# Elvgren 2+ 1 Model



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

All Smiles 1962











Riding High 1958
Some sites list this as 59, however the Elvgren list of titles says 1958.
http://www.gilelvgren.com/GE/titlesList.php











And the model:


----------

